# General > General Knives & Blades >  Project Nessmuk!! (Or - I love my Nessie!)

## pocomoonskyeyes

My next project is the Nessmuk design shown in the picture. I have seen many "Nessies" on the web,However nowhere could I find a decent Drawing of one. Soooo I set down and drew one out. The rounded end of the pommel is where the the lanyard will go. I haven't drawn in the "Hole" yet as I haven't decided on the size. Just starting. First comes the drawing or design.... Then I go to the shop. BTW feel free to copy the design! I would like to see some more "Nessies". I plan on using 1/8" x 1 1/2" stock OAL 10 3/8" BL 5 1/4"
 The "Hump" on the spine will be somewhat rounded.BTW the Nessmuk is the one on the Left.

Sorry but I didn't erase very well and you can see some of my freehand work. Just ignore that.... unless you want to use the "Clip" angles! Give a little variety to the others work If they use the design!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Now Off to the shop to get started!!

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.

You've got it bad.

----------


## Camp10

What Crash said!! :clap:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Yep.
> 
> You've got it bad.


THIS?!? Coming from someone who cranks out 4-5 at a time?? Sheesh!! Isn't that the pot calling the Kettle Black? Hmmmmm.........



> What Crash said!!


 Uh huh,Just go ahead and back him up, I see how y'all are!!

Anyway I'm back from cutting it out and shaping it up. I drew on it so folks can tell which end is which,since it is so curvy. Here's what she looks like so far!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Anyway she should make a fine skinner!! So from those of you who have made a skinning knife,how thick or thin/slim should the blade be? Should my grind go high?

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good.  On that 3/16" steel you probably want the grind to go fairly high.  Skinner not a chopper.

----------


## Camp10

Poco, I have always cut my primary grind high..usually at least half way up the blade.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Looking good. On that 3/16" steel you probably want the grind to go fairly high. Skinner not a chopper.


I'm sorry I thought I had said that this would be out of 1/8" thickness. The blade on this is shorter than my Bowie, But the Handle is longer. The "Nessie" is a 1/4" shorter over all, but the blade is 1 1/4" shorter.The handle is about 1/4" longer on the Nessie" not counting the pommel that will extend beyond the actual scales. The pommel will extend @1/2" beyond the scales,and is where the Lanyard hole will be. I tried drawing it in on the blank, but I'm not sure how clear it is. I will incorporate the suggestions sjj made on what he would like to see. Knurling on the spine(like on the bowie) and the pommel extending past the handle with a lanyard hole there.

----------


## crashdive123

Gotcha.  I would still recommend a high grind.

----------


## hunter63

Now that is a different design, cool,
Seems that your head has a whole bunch of designs in there, just waiting to get out.
Be intrested to see the progress.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Now that is a different design, cool,
> Seems that your head has a whole bunch of designs in there, just waiting to get out.
> Be intrested to see the progress.


Actually it is an OLD design. George Washington Sears AKA "Nessmuk" (December 2, 1821  May 1, 1890) is attributed with this knife design. It is a skinning knife design. There is even a picture of this in his "tools", from the book he wrote, "Woodcraft and Camping". But since he is such an acclaimed woodsman It is really quite popular among "primitive camping" enthusiasts,and Bushcrafters.

----------


## equus

Thanks guys you all created a monster and now I can't get him to help out with the other chores!!!!!!!!  Why did you all have to make such good knives that now he wants to do it?  A monster a monster everyone run from the Poco monster!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks guys you all created a monster and now I can't get him to help out with the other chores!!!!!!!!  Why did you all have to make such good knives that now he wants to do it?  A monster a monster everyone run from the Poco monster!!!!


Don't blame us.  Just take away his sanding belts until his chores are done.  Kind of that - ya gotta finish your homework before you can go out and play thing.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Aww Mom can't I go out and play now?? Pleeeaaaase..........?  :Surrender:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :transformer:

----------


## canid

that's got lots of promise. i think it'll come out great poco. best wishes.

----------


## panch0

Looks nice poco. I agree with the higher grinds. It makes for better slicers. I had to take a moth or so off from the shop to catch up on my honey do list. I am almost done and been able to get some more shop time lately. If I stay out of the shop any longer I may have to carry a picture of my grinder with me. Hehehehe...

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well I got 'er done!! Tomorrow I'll send both of these knives off to be heat treated!! YES!!! I think it is funny how much easier this second knife was to do! I took the grind ALL THE WAY to the spine. So it should be a really good slicer! It is almost a Scandi Grind but close to the edge it is more of a Convex Grind. The heat treat is $15/knife and $7 shipping. They will be going off to Peter's Heat Treat in Meadville,Pa. I should get them back in about a week or so. Then...... The finishing touches!!

I know,I know... Where are the pictures? Right? Well here ya' go! I also included the scales I JUST got in the mail today! Left to Right are : Redwood Burl, Ironwood, Buckeye Burl. Sorry but the darn flash washed out the Buckeye Burl.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

Looks good Poco!! I hope you can sleep ok while they are gone to the heat treat!!

----------


## panch0

Ahhhh the wait begins. Waiting for my blades to get back from HT was a pain. I always ended up buying a folding knife or two to help me get through those long two weeks of waiting. :Blushing: 

Nice work Poco!

----------


## crashdive123

Great looking work Poco.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Y'all would say something! Now I don't want to send them Off!! I miss them already!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Dagnabit!! I forgot the Lanyard hole!! Oh well, back to the shop!! I'll just wait 'Til I have to feed up the horses, Shouldn't take but a minute!

----------


## canid

now those scales are pretty.

the blade looks great. i think i'd like to do a proper nessie before long.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Just thought I would show some Comparison Pics, of the two knives.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Nice job on the knife!  Hey, has that 'lectric fence ever gave you a wake-up call?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> now those scales are pretty.
> 
> the blade looks great. i think i'd like to do a proper nessie before long.


This may sound crazy,but I can't wait to slice some 'Maters with it!! I've been feeling that blade tonight and that keeps coming to mind!! Hmmmm, 'Maters!



> Nice job on the knife!  Hey, has that 'lectric fence ever gave you a wake-up call?


Got me about half a dozen times last year.There's no "Juice" to it now, the horses know it's there now! Thank Goodness!!

----------


## Ted

Man if that thing had a little more hump before it drops down to the point, it would look just like a woman I know! Yeh, she's pretty sexy and so's that blade!

Now will you quit pi**'n around and get them to the heat treater, I'm die'n here! You know 2 weeks is gonna seem like 2 months waiting for them babys!

 All joking aside, great work Bro!

----------


## canid

nothing crazy about that. the santoku i'm just finishing up is itching to bite into some fresh [read same hour caught] fish.

----------


## panch0

> nothing crazy about that. the santoku i'm just finishing up is itching to bite into some fresh [read same hour caught] fish.


Its about that time of the year....Yippe time to go fishing. I hope I can get my fillet knife done before I go fishing. 

Poco are we there yet???  :Innocent:  Waiting sucks!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Its about that time of the year....Yippe time to go fishing. I hope I can get my fillet knife done before I go fishing. 
> 
> Poco are we there yet???  Waiting sucks!


I have a Looooonnnggg wait. I haven't even planted my tomato seeds yet!! My Nessie is going to have to cut SOMETHING before then!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I forgot to add the last shot of it before I send it off!! I used all of sjj's suggestions!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## panch0

Man thats going to be a great knife! Nice job!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well my babies came back from Heat Treat today!! I am tickled to death!! They tested at 59RC (Rockwell). They are going to be cutting machines!!!* YES!!*  They heat Treated, Tempered and did the Cryo treatment for the whopping sum of $15/knife! (Rather cheap I think!)Without further ado I present you......................

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Now to finish these Babies up, and get some REAL knife pictures up, with them all dressed up and nowhere to go!! LOL The next pics they won't be "Naked". As much as I want to use my Ironwood, I haven't quite made my mind up. The Bowie will be dressed out in Lacewood, but the Nessie........... I think I just may surprise y'all.

----------


## crashdive123

Those are going to be great.  Betcha don't sleep much tonight thinking about it.  Come on admit it - you're like a kid waiting on Santa Clause.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Those are going to be great.  Betcha don't sleep much tonight thinking about it.  Come on admit it - you're like a kid waiting on Santa Clause.


I ain't THAT calm!!! Dottie had me go from the Mailbox straight to Bowling Green!! I haven't even stepped foot in my shop today!! Dagnabit!!! If I had some really good lights in there I would have been in there already!! I'm just waiting for GOOD Daylight!!


EDIT: I Really am in love with my Nessie!! She is Sooooo sweet!!

----------


## panch0

Can't wait to see these done.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looking forward to seeing the scales mounted!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well I decided on which scale I will use for this project. I drilled the holes today and I will try putting it together tomorrow or Tuesday. I think I'm going with the Buckeye Burl. This is a picture of the scales.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

Nice looking scales.  I like burls.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Nice looking scales.  I like burls.


Well to be honest I couldn't figure whether it was the Buckeye or the Redwood Burl I was going to use. The Redwood Burl looks somewhat similar to this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



The set I have is closest to the one on the Far Right........

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well, I got the scales on the Nessie!! YES!!! This will be my first knife completed!! So instead of pics, I thought I would treat you to a little video! I'm waiting on it to upload to my Youtube acct. now. As soon as it uploads I will provide a link.* I am SO TICKLED!!*

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Here's the link.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2WelrpmEjU

----------


## Camp10

Your cat was trying to out stage you!!  That burl looks really good on that blade! Looks like there is a slight gap between the steel and the wood at the back of the handle.  I hope that was just a camera trick.  Cant wait to see the finished knife!  Nice work Poco!!

----------


## panch0

Awesome vid Poco!. That nessies is gonna look sweeeet!. I am really anxious to see this knife completed. Especially with it being your first. Can't wait.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Your cat was trying to out stage you!!  That burl looks really good on that blade! Looks like there is a slight gap between the steel and the wood at the back of the handle.  I hope that was just a camera trick.  Cant wait to see the finished knife!  Nice work Poco!!


Thanks!! Yeah the cat was acting like she wanted to play. She is one of Three "Barn Cats" we have. We inherited them as the last people left them here. When we got here they were just skin and bones Practically. Big difference between then and now!! I saw one of them Stalking Rabbits the other night!!



> Awesome vid Poco!. That nessies is gonna look sweeeet!. I am really anxious to see this knife completed. Especially with it being your first. Can't wait.


 Oh I can't wait til that Epoxy cures!! Is there any way to speed it up??? Just kidding. I chose the Epoxy that takes the Longest to set, as I have heard that cures to be the strongest. I changed my mind on leaving the butt exposed, My Dremel died after the second time I used it. So there went my cutting apparatus.

 However I talked to the guy at Lowe's (where I got it) and he said to bring it in on Wednesday or Thursday and he will swap out the whole shooting match for me. Sounded like a winner to me. The dremel I got is the 4000. Supposed to be the "Top of the Line", but there is no maintenance the owner can do to it, It has to be sent back to the Company. If I send it to the Company it will take a while to get it back, which is why the guy is gonna' swap it out for me.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks great Poco.  Looking forward to the final product.

----------


## panch0

Poco just take your time on the handles. It is hard to control the excitement especially with it being your first knife and all. Keep up the good work.

----------


## crashdive123

One other thing Poco - you left the pins a bit long - be careful that they do not get too hot while you are sanding.  I have learned (the hard way) that it can cause your wood to burn.

----------


## canid

i had to cool an unstabilized handle in water the otherday because the pins and the tang overheated while sanding.

luckily that copper conducts heat away real quick, and it was a short soak. that could have ruined the handle.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well I took it nice and slow.......Sorta' ......The Epoxy cured for only 21 hours. :Innocent:  :Blushing:  But at least now I know how to put a handle on!!! :clap:   Some of the sanding I did on a sander and some was by hand. As the pins were too long, to make sure I didn't overheat them, I would "Tap" them on the sander, and then pull them away and feel them. By doing this, they never even got warm!! I also used a wood rasp, and various grits of Sand paper, ending up with 2,000 wet/dry sandpaper.

Well, I'll be honest, It has flaws. On the front pinholes when I re-drilled them with a slightly larger bit(by 1/64")I didn't pay attention to where my drill press, support platen was set, and the front pin holes are slightly bigger on one side(I drilled at a 5* angle instead of 0*). I may fill them with wood putty. But I learned!!!  Anyway here is the video.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXIAT-FQNO0

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Poco.  Very nice work.

----------


## panch0

Awesome job Poco! That sure is a nice looking knife man. I can tell in your voice that you are excited. So was easier or more challenging than you thought to complete a knife?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Awesome job Poco! That sure is a nice looking knife man. I can tell in your voice that you are excited. So was easier or more challenging than you thought to complete a knife?


Frustrating!! I wanted it done faster than it was completed! LOL  :Innocent: 

 All kidding aside, The Bowie was hard, The Nessie was a labor of love. (Probably why it is done first!) I used no jigs, this is ALL done Freehand. Trying to get the angles "Right" was probably the hardest thing. That and the waiting was the hardest of all. (I'm being very serious when I say that) I have probably 8-16 hours in this (Pure Guesstimation). Yet it took how long to complete??? 3 weeks?? 4 weeks??? Anyway here's a "Glamor shot". There are things you can't see in the video. It just wasn't clear enough. You can see in the second pic, what I was saying about the pin holes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

That came out very nice!  Have you set it down yet? :Smile:   Well done and nice video.  Keep them coming!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

No C-10, It is in the sheath on my side as I type this!! I will keep it close,until I make one that is better to replace it. Some "stats" on the Nessie.

O-1 steel, heat Treated to 59 RC (Rockwell)
 OAL 9-3/4", BL 5", HL 4-3/4", 1/8" thick at the spine.
8, 1/8" Brass pins in a Buckeye Burl handle
 There is no Ricasso, none.
The weight is where I like it, in the handle. This just seems to be more easy for me to control in cutting.  The "Balance point" is just slightly forward of the second set of pins from the blade. Almost midway between the first and second pair. It has "Friction grooves" almost hidden in the bottom of the handle on the Tang. Also "Friction grooves" (or knurling) on the spine just Forward of the handle, to serve as a no-slip thumb spot for control,and pressure.

The little that I have used it so far, I really like it. I can shave off pieces of wood, so thin that the breeze takes them away,like feathers. I can also take out big chunks of wood slicing Dead wood. The Blade, I am really pleased with. The Handle, because of faults (mine), not so much. But it is just "cosmetics", nothing that affects it use-ability. It's a worker. That is what I made it for.......... Now for some Vine Ripe juicy Tomatoes!!! THAT is the real test!!

----------


## Ted

Nice, very nice Poco!

----------

